# Come check out Creepypasta!



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

My friends and I have created our ow Creepypasta page on Facebook. We have the page up and running, but now we just need likes and fans. If you are a person that likes to read creepy things, our page is perfect for you. We also post creepy photos, and true stories that are spooky. We are also trying to focus more on the Creepypasta characters, rather than just stories. If you don't know about these characters or stories, you can easily learn about it just by reading our posts. 
Here is our page: Creepypasta


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh goodness gracious. These types of things trigger my anxiety! 
*walks away from page* 
*spins around and clicks it*
*slaps away hand* 
Bad tiffany.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 15, 2014)

Oh my lord. So i just read through the entire page. 
At the Squidward one, I was practically shaking. 
*shudders*


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> Oh my lord. So i just read through the entire page.
> At the Squidward one, I was practically shaking.
> *shudders*



That one bugged me a little too... There is a video of it, but I haven't watched it so I didn't post it.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 15, 2014)

That can't be good. 
*shivers*


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 15, 2014)

[FLUSHED FACE][FLUSHED FACE]*hair standing up in back of neck*


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

I finally watched it, and from what is visible, it isn't as horrifying as the story, but it makes you continuously wonder what will pop up next. I will probably post it. The other two admins don't think it's scary... They laughed while reading and watching it.


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

And we need some more likes, so if you like our posts, I promise you'll eventually get use to the scary stuff... Or if you know of someone who likes this stuff, maybe tell them about us?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Mar 15, 2014)

And those of us that are above using The Facebook, we're just out of luck?


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: RE: Come check out Creepypasta!*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> And those of us that are above using The Facebook, we're just out of luck?



If by tomorrow I've been killed by Squidward's spirit, we're out of luck.


----------



## hunterk997 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> And those of us that are above using The Facebook, we're just out of luck?



I guess I'm not sure what you mean. Are you saying you don't have a Facebook? 
I can always share the pastas here if they are inaccessible to some.


----------

